# My spare key was stolen. Options?



## adam52285 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very recently, I was foolish and left my windows cracked. Someone decided to get into my car, found the spare key in the center console and drove off with my car. Thanks to OnStar and the police, my car was recovered with no damage; however, whoever stole my car is still in possession of my spare key. Because of this, I am afraid to leave it anywhere unattended, as I don't know when/if this person will pop up with my key and drive off again. What are my options? Is there an easy way to reprogram my key and ignition so that they cannot start my car with the spare key, or is there a more drastic solution that needs to take place? ANY help/suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Each key is programmed to work with one specific car. I'm not sure how this programming takes place. It may be something you need to discuss with your dealership.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The key cylinders for the ignitan and doors need to be replaced and new keys ordered.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Each key is programmed to your car but your key fob is cut to your Cruze. You may have to have new locks put in by your dealer but don't quote me on that though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The encoding tied to the chip in your key (and new key) can be changed so that the old (stolen) one will not start the car anymore or open the doors via the remote.

If you open the door by sticking the key in it, it will set the alarm off.

I'd also recommend never keeping a spare key to your car IN your car.


----------



## adam52285 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not so concerned with them unlocking my doors, as I never keep anything of value in my car; I'm just concerned with them being able to start my car w/ the spare key and drive off.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

adam52285 said:


> I'm not so concerned with them unlocking my doors, as I never keep anything of value in my car; I'm just concerned with them being able to start my car w/ the spare key and drive off.


The only advice I can give you is to take your Cruze to your dealership & see what they can do for you...


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I think they can reprogram it, The stolen key would still fit in the hole but it won't start the car or open it.


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

adam52285 said:


> Very recently, I was foolish and left my windows cracked. Someone decided to get into my car, found the spare key in the center console and drove off with my car. Thanks to OnStar and the police, my car was recovered with no damage; however, whoever stole my car is still in possession of my spare key. Because of this, I am afraid to leave it anywhere unattended, as I don't know when/if this person will pop up with my key and drive off again. What are my options? Is there an easy way to reprogram my key and ignition so that they cannot start my car with the spare key, or is there a more drastic solution that needs to take place? ANY help/suggestions would be appreciated


I'm glad OnStar was able to recover your car! If there's anything else we can do just let me know. 

-Jessica, OnStar Adviosr
Social Media Group


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Get new license plates, the thieves won't know it's the same car ;-).


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Go to your dealer and ask them to erase the stolen key from the list of usable keys. For a key to start the car, it must be cut right (obviously) but it must also be on the car's list of usable keys. You will not have to replace any of the cylinders.

Anyone with a GM scan tool should be able to access the car's list and clear the stolen key from the list. Obviously dealers will have one. I suggest you bring the other Cruze keys in your possession with you (if you have more than one left) and proof of ownership.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

For the time being use The Club. I still use one makes stealing the wheel air bag harder.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> For the time being use The Club. I still use one makes stealing the wheel air bag harder.
> View attachment 8683


Good idea didn't even think about that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

adam52285 said:


> Very recently, I was foolish and left my windows cracked. Someone decided to get into my car, found the spare key in the center console and drove off with my car. Thanks to OnStar and the police, my car was recovered with no damage; however, whoever stole my car is still in possession of my spare key. Because of this, I am afraid to leave it anywhere unattended, as I don't know when/if this person will pop up with my key and drive off again. What are my options? Is there an easy way to reprogram my key and ignition so that they cannot start my car with the spare key, or is there a more drastic solution that needs to take place? ANY help/suggestions would be appreciated




adam52285,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you have gone through. I am happy to hear that OnStar and the police were able to recover your car! I would agree with other posters and suggest that you contact your dealer and speak to them about your options. Please keep us posted on your progress. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

